# Polskie znaki w systemie, Alt

## Coldpeer

Witam serdecznie

Jestem nowym uzytkownikiem Gentoo. Uzywam Fluxboksa, kernel 2.6.22-r4. Caly dzien szukam i glowie sie nad polskimi czcionkami w systemie. Robilem wszystko tak jak tutaj, tutaj, czy tutaj. Czesciowo podzialalo - jesli w xorg.conf mam

```
Option "XkbLayout"    "pl"
```

To wtedy w xtermie moge uzywac polskich znakow. Ale oczywiscie obydwa alty dzialaja do tworzenia polskich znakow, co mi bardzo przeszkadza (np. podczas pisania na irc, gdy w irssi chce zmienic kanal, to np. Alt+2 wpisuje dwojke w indeksie gornym). Podobno zmienienie na pl2 rozwiazuje ten problem - ale chyba nie u mnie, bo wlasnie teraz mam wlaczone i nie moge uzyskac polskich znakow ani lewym, ani prawym altem.

Kolejna rzecz - polskie fonty na stronach www czy programach sa, ale cale menu Fluxboksa gnije w ogonkach, przez co rowniez np. na belkach aplikacji zamiast ogonkow mam podwojne nawiasy, czy inne badziewia. Instalowalem czcionki dejavu, corefonts (windowsowe) i nic - moze trzeba gdzies to ustawic?

Kilka plikow:

```
coldpeer@box ~ $ cat ~/.Xresources

XTerm*altSendsEscape: true

XTerm*metaSendsEscape: true

XTerm*eightBitControl: false

XTerm*background: black

XTerm*cursorColor: Grey

XTerm*font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2

XTerm*foreground: Grey

Xterm*geometry: 200x15

coldpeer@box ~ $ cat ~/.bashrc

if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now!

        return

fi

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

coldpeer@box ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LANG="pl_PL

coldpeer@box ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/99locale 

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

coldpeer@box ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# (fragment)

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        #Option         "XkbModel"      "pc105" # wczesniej bylo odkomentowane i pc101, tez nic

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl"

        #Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Mozecie cos poradzic? Za wszelkie odpowiedzi z gory dziekuje.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

```
betrayed ~ # grep Xkb /etc/X11/xorg.conf

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

```

Baj de łej, na wafla masz LANG w .bashrc skoro w 02locale masz to samo? Dodatkowo, po kiego Ci 99locale?

Co do fluxboxa, dodaj do flag truetype.

----------

## kolszak

 *Coldpeer wrote:*   

> Witam serdecznie
> 
> Kolejna rzecz - polskie fonty na stronach www czy programach sa, ale cale menu Fluxboksa gnije w ogonkach, przez co rowniez np. na belkach aplikacji zamiast ogonkow mam podwojne nawiasy, czy inne badziewia. Instalowalem czcionki dejavu, corefonts (windowsowe) i nic - moze trzeba gdzies to ustawic?
> 
> 

 

Wyedytuj styl ktory uzywasz we fluxie (domyslnie /usr/share/fluxbox) i zastap istniejaca tam czcionke na czcionke z kodowaniem ISO jesli tego uzywasz. A jesli instalowales corefonts powiedz X'om ze te czcionki sa, czyli w xorg.conf w sekcji Section "Files" dodaj patch do corefonts i wtedy bedziesz mogl np. we fluxboxie uzywac Arial'a  :Smile: 

----------

## unK

 *Coldpeer wrote:*   

> cale menu Fluxboksa gnije w ogonkach, przez co rowniez np. na belkach aplikacji zamiast ogonkow mam podwojne nawiasy, czy inne badziewia.

 

Masz system na keywordsie arch? Jeżeli tak, to zainstaluj sobie Fluxa z ~arch, u mnie w wersji dla x86 też nie było polfontów w menu.

----------

## Coldpeer

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

